# My "kinsona", and some backstory.



## dirtypaws (Jan 3, 2015)

My fursona is kinda a mixture of my kintype that i made into an anthro fursona and gave a bit of a backstory...if that makes any sense.

Nico, the hellhound (NSFW for non-sexual nudity)
SFW version

Nico is essentially a hellhound spirit attached to a re-animated thylacine pelt, hence the similar stripes but also with a different enough shape that the hellhound form has given it. Thus, it cannot be killed unless through ritual with intent to kill it. it enjoys being destroyed.


----------



## Brass (Jan 3, 2015)

> kintype



Stopped reading right there. The edge was digging into my eyes. Kinda reminds me of a crux though!


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 3, 2015)

Brass said:


> Stopped reading right there. The edge was digging into my eyes. Kinda reminds me of a crux though!



i'm...not trying to be edgy? i'm otherkin, i have been for years. besides, one of the least edgy things you can be is otherkin.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 3, 2015)

I really like the art style and you do one of my favorite things in the fandom!!! 

Your fursona actually has traits you do irl. The piercings <3 You don't see very many agenders around either. Nicely done.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 3, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I really like the art style and you do one of my favorite things in the fandom!!!
> 
> Your fursona actually has traits you do irl. The piercings <3 You don't see very many agenders around either. Nicely done.



!!! thank you! <3 that's such a nice thing to hear, goodness. i always appreciate feedback, especially hearing folks like what i do. and yea, i like to give my characters lots of mods that i have/had/would have, and Nico is based exactly off me sooo~ yea, i don't recall ever meeting anyone agender when i was on here before!


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i'm...not trying to be edgy? i'm otherkin, i have been for years. besides, one of the least edgy things you can be is otherkin.



No OP, otherkin is one of the most edgy special snowflake things you can be. So is beginning every sentence with a lowercase.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> No OP, otherkin is one of the most edgy special snowflake things you can be. So is beginning every sentence with a lowercase.



You really think so? never really thought of it that way. i associate "edgy" with purposely pretending to be badass. "special snowflake" i can kinda see, i get that a lot, but "edgy" is normally trying to seem tough/rebellious and believing you have an animal soul doesn't seem very tough to me. can't say i agree.


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> You really think so? never really thought of it that way. i associate "edgy" with purposely pretending to be badass. "special snowflake" i can kinda see, i get that a lot, but "edgy" is normally trying to seem tough/rebellious and believing you have an animal soul doesn't seem very tough to me. can't say i agree.



After taking a look at your FA, yeah pretty edgy. But if you think being an otherkin satanist crux knock off isn't edgy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks like he got into a fight with a Hot Topic and lost horribly. I like the art in general but that shit just screams "emo/scene kid's myspace from like 2008".


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It looks like he got into a fight with a Hot Topic and lost horribly. I like the art in general but that shit just screams "emo/scene kid's myspace from like 2008".



you think so? i don't really feel that way, seeing as the only "hot topic"-esque thing on it is a striped bandanna. i was going for more "crust punk" seeing as that's how i dress irl.


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> you think so? i don't really feel that way, seeing as the only "hot topic"-esque thing on it is a striped bandanna. i was going for more "crust punk" seeing as that's how i dress irl.



Crust punk is really awful. Biker gang meets scene kid awful. I refuse to think you actually dress like that in public though. Are you NEET too?


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> Crust punk is really awful. Biker gang meets scene kid awful. I refuse to think you actually dress like that in public though. Are you NEET too?



i don't know what NEET is, but yea i do, i dress like that most places. 
http://i.imgur.com/wZXPFzw.jpg here's a pic of me at FAU this year.
http://i.imgur.com/FQlJHy7.jpg here's a pic of me at work.
were you expecting it?


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i don't know what NEET is, but yea i do, i dress like that most places.
> http://i.imgur.com/wZXPFzw.jpg here's a pic of me at FAU this year.
> http://i.imgur.com/FQlJHy7.jpg here's a pic of me at work.
> were you expecting it?



Dem massive eye brows. Those patches. That everything. Valdimir why do you be of looking bayonet? To spear kebab?


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> Dem massive eye brows. Those patches. That everything. Valdimir why do you be of looking bayonet? To spear kebab?



The massive eyebrow is actually part of a face tattoo, but this is mostly unimportant. This is a thread about my kinsona.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ignore Brass, he's just being obnoxious. As long as you aren't obnoxious about it, most people won't mind if you're otherkin or whatever. And, you're correct. Edgy is more like someone pretending to be depressed because it's "cool" (often the character is insane as well and a murderous but kind character). Also your character does match how you look pretty darn well.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 4, 2015)

Saying you're otherkin on FAF is asking to be picked on..


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Saying you're otherkin on FAF is asking to be picked on..



Straight from the mouth of a mod.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> Straight from the mouth of a mod.



Just sayin' it like it is brah


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 4, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Saying you're otherkin on FAF is asking to be picked on..



You say the silliest things sometimes given what you asked for last year. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6170161/

And now to sum up my thoughts on your post with one over the top stupid song.  Who doesn't need a little Curry in their diet?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 4, 2015)

Your fashion sense is quite 2007/8  (But I like that kinda style soooo...)


----------



## Taralack (Jan 4, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You say the silliest things sometimes given what you asked for last year.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6170161/


What exactly are you trying to say here?


----------



## Nataku (Jan 4, 2015)

Had to stop for a minute and go "what is 'kinsona'?" But I think I've got it now.
Still, what is exactly is 'kintype'? Is this a term for the type of species that your otherkin form....self?... what is even the right word here? is?

I also like seeing agender here. Because there are not enough agender folks out there, particularly in the furry fandom where I see so many overly sexualized folks.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Ignore Brass, he's just being obnoxious. As long as you aren't obnoxious about it, most people won't mind if you're otherkin or whatever. And, you're correct. Edgy is more like someone pretending to be depressed because it's "cool" (often the character is insane as well and a murderous but kind character). Also your character does match how you look pretty darn well.



yea, i'm gathering that. he's going so far as to messaging me so i guess he's really into me? thanks though <3 i try to base it as much off me as i could.



Taralack said:


> Saying you're otherkin on FAF is asking to be picked on..



nice of a mod to tell me that instead of doing the job of a moderator and moderating how other people reply to me, eh? good start.



Nataku said:


> Had to stop for a minute and go "what is 'kinsona'?" But I think I've got it now.
> Still, what is exactly is 'kintype'? Is this a term for the type of species that your otherkin form....self?... what is even the right word here? is?
> 
> I also like seeing agender here. Because there are not enough agender folks out there, particularly in the furry fandom where I see so many overly sexualized folks.



Yea, your kintype is what you identify as, as an otherkin. and yea, i'm surprised at how little agender people there are. plenty of NB, but not many of them distance themselves from gender completely. kind of a bummer.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2015)

Taralack said:


> What exactly are you trying to say here?



I don't doubt for a minute that the AntiBronyFurryLeague clown said the same about you when he did what he did. ^^ 

"They're furries they are asking for it." And I felt sorry for you and helped you out by reporting that facebook page that embarrassed you so. And yet you condone similar behavior as a moderator of faf? 

I do remember Chase said he was going for a more "welcoming" forum atmosphere and you are doing just what Arshes was officially removed for. 

All of this I find interesting.


----------



## Brass (Jan 5, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> yea, i'm gathering that. he's going so far as to messaging me so i guess he's really into me? thanks though <3 i try to base it as much off me as i could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a very useful and simple block feature you big silly.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 5, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't doubt for a minute that the AntiBronyFurryLeague clown said the same about you when he did what he did. ^^
> 
> "They're furries they are asking for it." And I felt sorry for you and helped you out by reporting that facebook page that embarrassed you so. And yet you condone similar behavior as a moderator of faf?
> 
> ...



Don't you even dare compare that dickwad to me. He straight out insulted me based on my appearance. Are you seriously saying that I am picking on this person by saying that? I didn't even say anything remotely resembling an insult to him, I was just pointing out that is what happens when someone says they're otherkin. Is it bullying to state the facts? :\


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 5, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Don't you even dare compare that dickwad to me. He straight out insulted me based on my appearance. Are you seriously saying that I am picking on this person by saying that? I didn't even say anything remotely resembling an insult to him, I was just pointing out that is what happens when someone says they're otherkin. Is it bullying to state the facts? :\



as a mod i would think you would actually moderate instead of saying "hey you're gonna get picked on". seems kinda shitty. not that i'm saying you getting harassed is justified though, sorry to hear that happened.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 5, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> as a mod i would think you would actually moderate instead of saying "hey you're gonna get picked on". seems kinda shitty. not that i'm saying you getting harassed is justified though, sorry to hear that happened.



But there was nothing to moderate? It has basically been one person bluntly telling you what they think about otherkin. I was warning you about how this forum has historically reacted to otherkin. What are you expecting from me here? 

?_?


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 5, 2015)

Taralack said:


> But there was nothing to moderate? It has basically been one person bluntly telling you what they think about otherkin. I was warning you about how this forum has historically reacted to otherkin. What are you expecting from me here?
> 
> ?_?



i'm not saying you fell short here or anything, i guess i just expected better out of a mod than "you're gonna get picked on", yaknow? like that just brings back old high school memories of "well you CAN go to the prom with your boyfriend, but kids are gonna bully you" rather than "we'll make sure you don't get harassed" lmao


----------



## Brass (Jan 5, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> as a mod i would think you would actually moderate instead of saying "hey you're gonna get picked on". seems kinda shitty. not that i'm saying you getting harassed is justified though, sorry to hear that happened.



What is he going to do? Ban me for laughing at you for being otherkin? Infract me for having a harmless opinion? Your fursona is extremely unoriginal and is regurgitated punk stuffs that looks like it's straight out of 2008. You didn't even do anything to freshen up the style. There is no new take on it, nothing to make it YOU. I refuse to believe that you're this bland. Also the color seems too saturated, if that's the word.  I find the mash up of all of it funny. Like you're a walking stereotype.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 5, 2015)

Brass said:


> What is he going to do? Ban me for laughing at you for being otherkin? Infract me for having a harmless opinion? Your fursona is extremely unoriginal and is regurgitated punk stuffs that looks like it's straight out of 2008. You didn't even do anything to freshen up the style. There is no new take on it, nothing to make it YOU. I refuse to believe that you're this bland. Also the color seems too saturated, if that's the word.  I find the mash up of all of it funny. Like you're a walking stereotype.



alright mom, relax. i got it, you're more a grunge type, right?


----------



## Brass (Jan 5, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> alright mom, relax. i got it, you're more a grunge type, right?



synth punk master race


----------



## Flavur (Jan 5, 2015)

Dang so much drama over something as trivial as identifying as other-kin.
People need to _chilllllllll. _Like come on people pick your battles.. 
He's not hurting anyone. Sheesh.

OT: I like it a lot, looking at your irl pic I can def see the resemblance! You should draw it eating something next.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 5, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i'm not saying you fell short here or anything, i guess i just expected better out of a mod than "you're gonna get picked on", yaknow? like that just brings back old high school memories of "well you CAN go to the prom with your boyfriend, but kids are gonna bully you" rather than "we'll make sure you don't get harassed" lmao




Mods can state opinions to what they think it will happen, and it is not bullying. I am sorry if you see it that way, but that statement is not.
And I have my opinions that otherkin can be very "sensitive" about their...whatever...but that's my opinion. 

If a mod came in and said "lol otherkin are the shitstains on the furry fandom's underwear and should be committed to a mental institution", then yes, that is uncalled for and subject to be handled by the staff.



Brass said:


> What is he going to do? Ban me for laughing at you for being otherkin? Infract me for having a harmless opinion? Your fursona is extremely unoriginal and is regurgitated punk stuffs that looks like it's straight out of 2008. You didn't even do anything to freshen up the style. There is no new take on it, nothing to make it YOU. I refuse to believe that you're this bland. Also the color seems too saturated, if that's the word.  I find the mash up of all of it funny. Like you're a walking stereotype.



I am going to have to ask you to calm your tits, dude. I can understand being critical and whatnot, but adjust the tone a bit.



Flavur said:


> Dang so much drama over something as trivial as identifying as other-kin.
> People need to _chilllllllll. _Like come on people pick your battles..
> He's not hurting anyone. Sheesh.
> 
> OT: I like it a lot, looking at your irl pic I can def see the resemblance! You should draw it eating something next.



The stereotype of Otherkin in the fandom are maladjusted introverts with some type of mental disability and/or overly-sensitive drama mongerers. It's been that way for a long time.


----------



## pinkie (Jan 5, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It looks like he got into a fight with a Hot Topic and lost horribly. I like the art in general but that shit just screams "emo/scene kid's myspace from like 2008".


You obviously haven't seen my art yet, then.

I think they're lovely! Very nice work. Love their style.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

Flavur said:


> OT: I like it a lot, looking at your irl pic I can def see the resemblance! You should draw it eating something next.



thanks! i get that a lot. there's actually a serious reason it's as small as it is, though. 



Ozriel said:


> The stereotype of Otherkin in the fandom are maladjusted introverts with some type of mental disability and/or overly-sensitive drama mongerers. It's been that way for a long time.



That's...kinda a rough and rude stereotype to pin on someone without getting to know them though, eh?



pinkie said:


> You obviously haven't seen my art yet, then.
> 
> I think they're lovely! Very nice work. Love their style.



thank you! <3 do you have a SL store? because it looks familiar to me.


----------



## pinkie (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> thank you! <3 do you have a SL store? because it looks familiar to me.



I did have an in-game store for a while, actually!  I stopped paying for the space. And BTW I think its really shitty the way people are acting towards you for bbeing otherkin. We're all god damn furries for crying out loud why is anyone judging you for being OTHERKIN. It makes no sense.


----------



## Brass (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> thanks! i get that a lot. there's actually a serious reason it's as small as it is, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much of a stereotype if it's accurate. Exceptions are not rules.



pinkie said:


> I did have an in-game store for a while, actually!   I stopped paying for the space. And BTW I think its really shitty  the way people are acting towards you for bbeing otherkin. We're all god  damn furries for crying out loud why is anyone judging you for being  OTHERKIN. It makes no sense.



implying I'm furry

EDIT: Wait a second. Aren't you that person those bronies doxed? Your FA seems to fit her. Cripes.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 6, 2015)

pinkie said:


> I did have an in-game store for a while, actually!  I stopped paying for the space. And BTW I think its really shitty the way people are acting towards you for bbeing otherkin. We're all god damn furries for crying out loud why is anyone judging you for being OTHERKIN. It makes no sense.



Pretty sure even Otherkins can be accepted if they get through the first stage of teasing in a rather cool manner.
But most of them reply with an


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

pinkie said:


> I did have an in-game store for a while, actually!  I stopped paying for the space. And BTW I think its really shitty the way people are acting towards you for bbeing otherkin. We're all god damn furries for crying out loud why is anyone judging you for being OTHERKIN. It makes no sense.



i feel like i've seen your stuff somewhere on there??? what kinda stuff did you make? and yea, i agree. it's not like we're that much more eccentric than furries.


----------



## pinkie (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i feel like i've seen your stuff somewhere on there??? what kinda stuff did you make? and yea, i agree. it's not like we're that much more eccentric than furries.


MLP and furry stuff.  pinkieposh.com/art


Brass said:


> Not much of a stereotype if it's accurate. Exceptions are not rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I'm pinkiepony/Pinkie Posh, I started Down With Molestia in 2013. If you're not a furry why would you waste your time here???


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2015)

pinkie said:


> I did have an in-game store for a while, actually!  I stopped paying for the space. And BTW I think its really shitty the way people are acting towards you for bbeing otherkin. We're all god damn furries for crying out loud why is anyone judging you for being OTHERKIN. It makes no sense.



Because we're also filthy HUMANS.
One group will think highly of the other and so forth. Even furries do this and there are no exceptions. You don't have to accept it. You can kick and scream if you want. All in all, people can be twats.



dirtypaws said:


> That's...kinda a rough and rude stereotype to pin on someone without getting to know them though, eh?



Sadly, but the way you can stop said stereotypes is not perpetuate them by showing that they are wrong.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 6, 2015)

pinkie said:


> MLP and furry stuff.  pinkieposh.com/art
> 
> yes I'm pinkiepony/Pinkie Posh, I started Down With Molestia in 2013. If you're not a furry why would you waste your time here???



Because he likes it here, I would imagine.


----------



## Brass (Jan 6, 2015)

pinkie said:


> MLP and furry stuff.  pinkieposh.com/art
> 
> yes I'm pinkiepony/Pinkie Posh, I started Down With Molestia in 2013. If you're not a furry why would you waste your time here???



Right you're that girl who picked a fight with a pony kink blogger. I see you no longer have a problem with porn though, seeing how you've retreated totally into the furry fandom. FaF of all places. To answer your question though, this place is fucking surreal and I get enjoyment out of that. Also there's a lot of nice people. It's a added bonus that I get to meet people like you.  :3c  Also where did you hide all of that charity money

EDIT: A better question is: why are you here? This is likely the worst place ever for a person like you. Holy shit.


----------



## pinkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Brass said:


> Right you're that girl who picked a fight with a pony kink blogger. I see you no longer have a problem with porn though, seeing how you've retreated totally into the furry fandom. FaF of all places. To answer your question though, this place is fucking surreal and I get enjoyment out of that. Also there's a lot of nice people. It's a added bonus that I get to meet people like you.  :3c  Also where did you hide all of that charity money



I never had anything against porn, only rape/molestation featurig characters of a childrens show and I've been a furry since 2011. I only got 3 commissions for charity and those commissioners all received receipts for the charity commissions. It was fairy unsuccessful. More people claimed to commission me and didnt recieve any proof of donation than those who actually did commission me. None of the people who claimed fraud had any art or transaction information with me to prove it. They were normally $10 commissions I marked up to $20, 50% going to charity. I still made $10 as usual. The charity money went to RAINN. 

There are a lot of nice people here but a lot of annoying ass people *coughs*


----------



## Taralack (Jan 6, 2015)

Okay, this is getting massively off topic.


----------

